# Benutzer Profile löschen und neu anlegen



## mtk-flo (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

Daten:
SBS 2003 mit SP2
Exchange 2003 (läuft auf dem SBS2003)

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Das Benutzerprofil einer Mitarbeiterin ist sau langsam. Das Profil an sich ist nicht groß. Es gibt in der Domäne größere Profile und die sind deutlisch schneller.
Ich habe den Rechner auch schon komplett neu aufgesetzt, da ich dachte es liegt am Rechner.

Andere Profile am gleichen Rechner funktionieren normal und sind nciht langsam.
Daher meine Vermutung es liegt am Profil.

Nun will ich das Profil löschen und ein neues anlegen, aber das Exchange Postfach will ich behalten.

Wie lösche ich das Profil, sodass das Exchange-Postfach erhalten bleibt, bzw. kann ich das Postfach exportieren (speichern) und in ein neues Postfach importieren (damit ich beides SBS-Profil und Exchange-Postfach neu erstellen kann)?

Vielen Dank schon mal im Vorraus

mtk-flo


----------

